# Rare California Boa



## onereddawg (Feb 24, 2010)

Yup its true a boa in california forest. I found it on the road and have never seen one nor have i heard of a Boa in the wild. 
This is a Rubber Boa mostly a night crawler and higher elevations and suited for colder temps. Not very big only 18" or so and about the size of a thick thumb.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like a worm to me with eyes...were ya scared..?

Cool find ! I always look for snakes and when you find the odd or rare one it is a good find. Report it to a local herpitilogical sociaty


----------

